# Todays kill



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Hey guys, got this big wood pigeon earlier while out with the dog. One of the better shots ive made in my time,

Watched him fly up into a tree. Walked around to get an eye on him and he took off once I got within 10meters or so. Took him in mid air as he flew over me from about 10-12meters. Side of the chest under the wing - instant kill. Looped 1745's and 38cal lead.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Very nice.. I had a great chance at an aerial shot this weekend, only 10-15 meters at the most, two HUGE ravens flying into the wind, it was like they were still .... only one problem ... they are a CA. protected bird, and that means big, big trouble .... so I passed.

Nice shot and congrats.

wll


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Oh, yeh best leave them alone then lol. Shame though its always nice to get a tricky shot now and then. Thanks buddy


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I am impressed by any wing shot! Good job!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Yeh its a good shot to make. Soft underside and direct route to almost all vital organs. Thanks mate


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice shooting! The Torque strikes again.


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Its struck alot since I got it (I swapped the bands up from 2040 to 1745) Good job my friend its very accurate


----------

